# Display Calibrations LLC. acquires Accupel



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release
01-06-2011

Display Calibrations LLC, the company responsible for ChromaPure Video Calibration Software, is pleased to announce that it has acquired the AccuPel product line of video test pattern generators from AccuPel, LLC.

AccuPel generators have been widely acclaimed for their video signal quality and have been a favorite of professional display calibrators, design engineers, and video enthusiasts since AccuPel, LLC was founded in 2000.

Display Calibrations LLC, will carry on the AccuPel traditions of superior signal quality, ease of use, and exceptional reliability by shortly introducing its first video signal generator, the AccuPel DVG-5000. The new DVG-5000 will be the first AccuPel generator to include native HDMI output.

“This acquisition is the key to better serving our customers with a complete display calibration solution. Our new AccuPel DVG-5000 is fully integrated with our ChromaPure Video Display Calibration Software, and will be bundled with our current offerings of colorimeters and spectrophotometers”, said Tom Huffman president of Display Calibrations, LLC.

“I’m pleased that previous and future AccuPel customers will be in good hands with wider international product distribution, improved purchasing options, and complete display calibration solutions. I also look forward to a consulting relationship with Display Calibrations to expand and enhance their AccuPel product line”, said Greg Rogers, the industry-renowned video engineer that co-founded AccuPel, LLC.

Pricing and availability

The AccuPel DVG-5000 will be released in a Standard and Deluxe configuration. The Deluxe version adds a custom foam carrying case and a full compliment of HDMI and USB cables. The DVG-5000 will be offered at a price point significantly lower than the product it succeeds, the HDG-4000. Specific details on pricing will follow. It will be available for sale in March.

Direct all future inquires about AccuPel products to Tom Huffman at [email protected]. To obtain additional information about the new AccuPel DVG-5000 video test pattern generator, and support documentation for previous AccuPel products, visit http://www.chromapure.com/products_accupel.asp.

Press Release attached.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

New FW available - http://www.chromapure.com/products_accupel.asp


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Buzz!


----------

